# dewalt hammer drill has a burning smell



## Bamafan4life (Mar 12, 2011)

Just found my dewalt set that I lost in the move. It hasn't been used in probly over a year. Last thing I think I used it for was hanging sheet rock. Well when I pulled the trigger I imidatly smelt a burning smell. So I played with it a little more rand it for 2 or 3 minutes strait and felt of it and it wasn't hot. So is this normal after long time storage for it to smell like this? Or could it be some drywall dust down in the motor? Or could it just be burning up?


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry bout spelling guys I'm on my droid which I'm just getting used to and my fingers are to big for the buutons lol


----------



## alan (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a hammer drill that does the same thing when i first use it after it has been sitting for awhile, but it seems to work fine!


----------



## urbd115 (May 1, 2011)

i noticed that on my drill, took it in & was told need brushes,$35


----------



## Poppy D (May 1, 2011)

Dewalt on Jimmy Carter will rebuild the whole drill and warranty for alittle while for $99.00


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 1, 2011)

urbd115 said:


> i noticed that on my drill, took it in & was told need brushes,$35



This, but try and clean them yourself first!


----------



## Holton (May 2, 2011)

Could be dust from sitting up


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 2, 2011)

Run it till it quits and buy another.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 3, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Run it till it quits and buy another.



Exactly.  Around Christmas time, you can get the drill, a charger, and 2 batteries for $99 at Home Depot.


----------



## Bamafan4life (May 5, 2011)

Well I got this a skil saw and a sawzall and light all dewalt for 100 so I'm happy. It quits makin the smell after 2 or 3 minutes of use. I bought anouther dewalt drill standard so I will not be using the hammer drill that much


----------



## BrentSte (Oct 20, 2011)

Its the brushes. Every Ni-cad dewalt drill i have owned does this. My lithium ones dont for some reason.

If you look through the vent holes, you can see them arc'ing over the dust bunnies until it burns off. Just like the old race car tracks we used to have when we were kids.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 20, 2011)

BrentSte said:


> Just like the old race car tracks we used to have when we were kids.



MMMMMMMmmmmm, that takes me back....thanks.


----------

